# My Current Babies



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres the olders siamese litter. Im still surspicis of the lighter girl, both parents are siamese so she cant be himmi or pink eye white but she is still so white and still waiting for her points. She should be blue pointed. should.
Group Shot








































































And Dad









Ill post some Pics of my young fox bucks on wensday and once the newest litters get some fur ill do those as well.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are very nice, love the dad


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, hes realy a loverly boy and loves attention.

Todays pics of the litters in my shed.

SiamXBlack Litter 1
















Her fox foster sister









SiamXBlack Litter 2

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Youngest fox litters (this is 2 litters and have 2 mums feeding them)

















Middle age for litter (about 3 weeks) They realy didnt want there pics taken and this was the only half deceant ones

























Current Young Bucks (about 6 weeks) Will decide after the show who is staying.








Im leaning towards this buck currently


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

yet more gorgeous mice 
i am well jealous!
the black mice i have don't have black ears like the one in your first picture, is that a different gene? my black ones are only pet types, but good quality pets.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I want a fox and a siamese now they are beautiful x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

besty74 said:


> the black mice i have don't have black ears like the one in your first picture, is that a different gene? my black ones are only pet types, but good quality pets.


Nope the same gene a/a, she from a black buck i got from loganberry, they have just been selectivly bred to be darker. I never use to like black much untill i got his uncle ages ago.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you.
Ill soon convert everyone to foxes and siamses lol, i dont know why siams are not as popular anymore, seem to be hardly any showing.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> thank you.
> Ill soon convert everyone to foxes and siamses lol, i dont know why siams are not as popular anymore, seem to be hardly any showing.


Crazy!! Siamese are my all time favorite lol  Now if I could only get ahold of some!


----------

